# c4-c5 and c5-c6 herination * MRI RESULTS* ADVICE NEEDED*



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 11, 2018)

im 27 year old male now I been experiencing new neck/shoulder blade/elbow issue for about 6-12 months. just now worked with a sport Chiro and tried 8 weeks off and only cardio to get it fixed.... no relief... can't do upper body it gives me a pulling shoulder blade issue going to the elbow with a stiff neck.... the ni ended up almost tripping and catching my step that left my right knee in pain which has gotten way better than 9 weeks ago but still have aches throughout day... and night.... talk about horrible horrible literally horrible luck.... I lost my whole shredded mass look and all. it really does suck




just got my MRI back.... today..... and it states....




FINDINGS: A reduced lordotic curvature is noted. No intramedullary bony lesions are present. The spinal cord is normal in caliber and signal intensity. There is no evidence of intraspinal or paraspinal masses, or spinal stenosis. The adjacent soft tissues are unremarkable in appearance.
The craniocervical junction is intact. 


The visualized posterior fossa structures, base of the skull, and C1/2 level are within normal limits.


At the C2/3 and C3/4 levels, the disk spaces are maintained. The disks are well hydrated with no evidence of herniation. The neuroforamina are patent
.
At the C4/5 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated. A 1.5 mm disk herniation is seen with an annular fissure (sequence 102, image 6) encroaching on the anterior subarachnoid space and both neuroforamina. Mild anterior vertebral spurring is noted.


At the C5/6 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated. A 1 mm disk herniation is seen encroaching on the anterior subarachnoid space and both neuroforamina. Mild anterior vertebral spurring is noted.


At the C6/7 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated. Posterolateral bulging of the disk is seen to the right with foraminal encroachment.


At the C7/T1 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated with no evidence of herniation. The neuroforamina are patent.
IMPRESSION:


DISK HERNIATION AT C4/5 AND C5/6 LEVELS. 2. DISK BULGE C6/7 LEVEL.

what should I do.....


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2018)

Have a consultation with a neurosurgeon.  Going by what little info that you've given you are not a surgical candidate.  They will probably recommend further conservative treatment and/or injections.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 11, 2018)

thanks DF! bro.... thing is I haven't been working out due to this issue other than cardio.... it sucks... I get that shoulder blade/elbow pain on all exercises... I can live with it but it sucks and can't go heavy due to a l5/s1 issue for past 4 years so im stuck in hole!


----------



## Viduus (Jul 12, 2018)

If you pop a silly amount of aspirin what does it do? (Like 4 every 4 hours)

If a nerve is getting inflamed from the hernia toon this *should* be temporarily relieved by the aspirin.

Also research any muscles that are near affected nerves and may be inflamed cause of the same symptoms. You should be able find a chart that shows the areas of the body affected by different nerves exciting between given discs. This will help you see if the areas you’re seeing symptoms in are served by the same nerve. Follow the path of the nerve and check the muscles/herniation.

I’ve had horrible issues in the same nerves caused by an L5/s1 herbiation then my periformis (sp?) muscle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2018)

Deep needle or dry needle therapy.  It is awesome.

They wanted to cut my back up as well.  Search for PT's in your area that do it.  Its a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 13, 2018)

Whatever you do dont fukking workout unless you want to make it worse and be in agony.

6 months I go I herniated 2 discs i forget if c4 c5 or c3 c4 but a 3rd was near herniation.
WORST pain ive ever had at its peak. I say that because it started out as feeling like just a pulled muscle and over the course of 3 weeks had me almost passing out from the amount of pain. 2 weeks of not sleeping either.

See a neurologist. Also ICE packs many times per day will help bring down inflammation.

Good luck


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 14, 2018)

I had a similar herniation, and a nerve impingement on my right side. I would wake up with pain shooting down my arm, because of neck position


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 14, 2018)

I saw a chiro for awhile. They had me do a lot of neck stretching and chin tucks. They did try to keep me going for longer than i actuallt  did (it is a business, i realize), but i just did their stretching on my own. 

I did some neck traction with an inexpensive apparatus i purchased on Amazon, for like $30, which was much better than the $150 an hour treatments they said "I needed". I did it daily,  and i think it really helped relieve disk compression and pressure on the nerves.

I completely stopped heavy deadlifts and neck exercises (like neck bridges). They may have been the culprit.

Be prepared for weakness due to nerve impingement. My right tricep atrophied and i couldn't flex my right pec very hard. I couldn't do a single bodyweight dip! 

But after about a year, it got alot better. I gave up the 4 plate deads and neck bridges, but that's OK - my physique is better than ever.


Hang in there bro - time heals.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 16, 2018)

so don't workout at all????? damn..... nothing????? and I did Chiro sessions for 8 weeks (traction and adjustments) no improvement.

I do crack my neck all day and I know... I know... its not good... its such a bad habit to get away from pulling feeling but it just acts up more....

worst situation to be in at 27 .... like u trapped in a cell.... not many options to go by


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 16, 2018)

My advice...either be  patient and heal properly or rush through this and have a lifetime of issues.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 16, 2018)

got u bro.... so cardio is fine... thing is im a little gained weight over the process of injury time back and neck..... and I wanna lose the fat without looking to scrawny.... didn't expect a complete stop at working out tbh


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Aug 5, 2018)

I attempted to do some chest. which included machine and light weight.... machine inline press.. felt the blade issue when it comes down... and then I did incline dumbbell press.... and machine butterfly's... and little tricep... all good form... all ended with me having stiff neck for rest of night..... this sucks and im not looking to do a surgery at young age specially its not critical.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 5, 2018)

Get some ice on that shit immediately and 2 or 3 times tonight / tomorrow.
Stiff neck = your body saying slow the fuk down cowboy


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Aug 14, 2018)

yea but I get pain after doing chest in blade specially when the bar goes down... and im not even lifting heavy anymore due to this injury...Idk whats the solution


----------



## codehead (Aug 14, 2018)

LIVINLIFE said:


> I been experiencing new neck/shoulder blade/elbow issue / can't do upper body it gives me a pulling shoulder blade issue going to the elbow with a stiff neck / tripping and catching my step that left my right knee in pain / I lost my whole shredded mass look and all



I actually have no idea what any of this means other than you tripped and twisted your knee

You didn't mention any pain and or weakness

MRI can say anything but if there is no nerve impingement no reasonable doc will to want to touch it just conservative treatment

If you went for an mri then you already had a doctor to begin with


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 15, 2018)

Personally man dealing with spinal damage myself.. stay away from the knife as long as possible man.. it’s just not worth the risk yet.. try as many options and therapies as possible.. best of luck bro.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2018)

LIVINLIFE said:


> yea but I get pain after doing chest in blade specially when the bar goes down... and im not even lifting heavy anymore due to this injury...Idk whats the solution




if you are going to lift you need to slightly modify movements so it causes the least amount of pain.  Still keep forum in mind, but when i do shoulders i have to do little stuff to hurt my rotator cuffs the least and try not to let any cracking or clicking go on.  Which i get a ton of, light light weight as well.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 6, 2018)

its been 2 weeks off the weight.... im dieing without lifting... im just scared to Maybe make it worse..... what you guys think should I go back to lifting... and do certain things?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 6, 2018)

Talk to your doc.. you’ll really hate life if you cannot lift ever again. Don’t rush it bro


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 10, 2018)

deff not rushing... been lifting for 10 years weekly... so its hard to take a sudden stop out of no where....

im not in pain where I can't breathe and bare the pain.... I just get syphtoms running down arm to fingers..... and I don't know how to get rid of that... it isn't all the time but its there for sure.....


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 10, 2018)

it really does suck because I am trying to avoid the knife and really hope it can be solved without any issue of surgery .... I can't find any good pT in the south Florida region who won't rip me off like the Chiro did with 9 weeks of bs.... leading to same results...


----------



## DF (Sep 10, 2018)

Have you tried a consult with a pain management specialist? There's a possibility that injections may be of some help.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 10, 2018)

DF said:


> Have you tried a consult with a pain management specialist? There's a possibility that injections may be of some help.



This ^

Its called an epidural, and it can work wonders.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 17, 2018)

well I haven't yet... but will be.... I only took off from weights... and I have stopped cracking my beck thats was a habit... I hope I can fix this


----------

